# 번역해주세요!~ 멏 개 문장



## babyunicorn

Hello! I've been doing the translation and I really need your help! 
I have a lot of questions, so I will write them all in this thread.
잘 부탁드립니다~~~ 


이문제에 "거든...거든" 무슨 듯인지 못 칮았어요(

"'제 발로 거든, 등 떠밀려 거든 결국 돌아갈 거, 오히려 나한테 고마워해야 하는 거 아냐? "

또:

"꾹꾹"

"오지랖이 넓다" 

"쑤셔대" - (intense pain?)
...


----------



## Kross

(One question for one thread. That is one of the rules here.) 거든 pattern can often be used to present choices. So the phrase in question means, "You will be encouraged by yourself* or *others to eventually return, so shouldn't you be grateful to me?"


----------



## daemang

I'm afraid the two "거든" are just typos, because I think "가던" is well better.
Anyway, the point is not "가던", but "-던".
The function is, like Kross already said, giving choices: A or B or C... A이던 B이던 C이던.
So I would turn the sentence into the English like this:

_*"Whether*_ you want to _*or*_ you're forced to,   you'll be going back, after all.   So you should be grateful to me, should you?"
I'm using whether A or B construction, so that '-던' meaning is brought out better.

"오지랖이 넓다" means that you try and cut into others' business when you're not supposed to.
Another similar expression is "butt in".
Look it up in dictionaries.

About "꾹꾹" and "쑤셔대", you should give us sentences with proper contexts.
They can have different meanings.
"쑤셔대" would be more or less close to "ache", given what you said "intense pain".


----------



## vientito

daemang said:


> I'm afraid the two "거든" are just typos, because I think "가던" is well better.
> Anyway, the point is not "가던", but "-던".
> The function is, like Kross already said, giving choices: A or B or C... A이던 B이던 C이던.
> So I would turn the sentence into the English like this:
> 
> _*"Whether*_ you want to _*or*_ you're forced to,   you'll be going back, after all.   So you should be grateful to me, should you?"
> I'm using whether A or B construction, so that '-던' meaning is brought out better.
> 
> "오지랖이 넓다" means that you try and cut into others' business when you're not supposed to.
> Another similar expression is "butt in".
> Look it up in dictionaries.
> 
> About "꾹꾹" and "쑤셔대", you should give us sentences with proper contexts.
> They can have different meanings.
> "쑤셔대" would be more or less close to "ache", given what you said "intense pain".




several constructs that I am aware of :  던가 & 거나 & 든지 

거든 used in this way to list out choices is something new to me.


----------



## daemang

Hello, vientito. 
Yes, it's new to me, too.
Perhaps the OP typed them wrong or what the OP read or saw was wrong.
In the sentence, "가던" will be the best choice.


----------



## yonh

daemang said:


> I'm afraid the two "거든" are just typos, because I think "가던" is well better.


No, I disagree. '거' is certainly a typo but '-든' is correct. It could be '가든(whether to go)' or '걷든(whether to walk)', but '가던'.

-(이)든지 is used when you have two or more choices and anything is just fine or you don't care about the result.
-(이)든 is short for -(이)든지, and -(이)든가 is a synonym.


consonant + '-이든', '-이든지' or '-이든가' (eg. 봄*이든* 여름*이든* 다 좋다.)
vowel + '-든', '-든지' or '-든가' (eg. 기차*든* 버스*든* 아무 거나 타자.)


However, an ending '-던' makes an action or situation which was ongoing unfinished.
eg. 지나가*던* 사람에게 길을 물었다.



vientito said:


> several constructs that I am aware of :  던가 & 거나 & 든지


'-던가' is used in an interrogative sentence when you are not sure if something happened in the past is true.
eg. 내가 문을 잠갔*던가*?


----------



## daemang

Thanks, yonh. I didn't think of that. 
But I would think that is a prescriptive rule that will ever be breached.
Of course, following it should be good, but '든' would be acceptable.
What do you think of it?


----------



## vientito

yonh said:


> '-던가' is used in an interrogative sentence when you are not sure if something happened in the past is true.
> eg. 내가 문을 잠갔*던가*?



You are absolutely correct.  It's a typo on my part...


----------



## yonh

daemang said:


> But I would think that is a prescriptive rule that will ever be breached.
> Of course, following it should be good, but '든' would be acceptable.
> What do you think of it?


I partly agree with you. Actually many native Koreans don't follow (or don't know) the rule, and even I sometimes mispronounce it. The problem is that the regulation was established almost a century ago, yet revised only once. But in written language, especially when it is formal, I would try to follow the rules.


----------



## babyunicorn

Kross, thank you! will know about the rule, but I didnt want to clutter up the forum.

daemang, yes, I also think that it's a typo! 

Context:

-제 발로 거든, 등 떠밀려 거든 결국 돌아갈 거, 오히려 나한테 고마워해야 하는 거 아냐?
-그래?
-내 걱정을 했단 말이지? 제 앞가림도 못하는 찌질한 빈대 새끼가 *감히*, 주제놈게. 오지랖도 넓군 그래. 그래서 그 드넓은 아량으로 여러 놈 *쑤셔대고*, 이런 식으로 뒤통수 치고 다녔냐? 심심할까 봐 걱정 돼서?

...
-그 생채기로 늘 어디가 아파 죽을 것 같고, 그런데도 *꾹꾹* 눌러 감춰야 하는 게...


yonh, thank you so much for such a detailed explanation! 

I think that would be correct 가든, so I'll try to use this translation.

*thanks a lot guys for the quick reply!*


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum, babyunicorn. I'm afraid I'll have to close this thread so as to not waste the useful explanations given but please, everyone, do not open -nor reply to- threads that break the forum rules (available here in both English and Korean).

Thank you,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

